# automator: monter image disque sur le bureau



## Télémac (22 Août 2014)

Bonjour

Avec automator j'ai réussi à faire une appli qui me fait :

- aller dans le dossier Z, sélectionner fichier.init,le  mettre à la poubelle et vider la corbeille
- aller dans le dossier Z sélectionner  l'image disqueZ ,  la monter sur le bureau.
- aller dans le dossier Z sélectionner l'application Z et l'ouvrir.
- aller dans le dossier Z sélectionner l'application B  et l'ouvrir.
- aller dans le dossier Z sélectionner l'application C  et l'ouvrir.

la seule chose que je n'arrive pas a automatiser est la ligne suivante:
- aller dans le dossier Z sélectionner  l'image disque Z ,  la monter sur le bureau.

En effet l'image disque ne monte pas sur le bureau.

Je ne trouve pas la bonne procédure et automator ne me signale pas d'erreur.

Merci pour les conseils .

@+


----------



## edd72 (22 Août 2014)

La commande open ouvre tout type de fichier avec l'application par défaut.

Il suffit donc que tu fasses un open de l'image disque passée en argument.


----------



## Télémac (22 Août 2014)

edd72 a dit:


> La commande open ouvre tout type de fichier avec l'application par défaut.
> 
> Il suffit donc que tu fasses un open de l'image disque passée en argument.



Salut

Merci

Donc dans automator je sélectionne Open dans la bibliothèque

Juste une demande de précision "passée en argument"?


----------

